# Warning Ziwipeak



## KayC

Hello, just wanted to let you all know to be on the lookout. I bought Zoey a new bag of ZP the other night. The first night I fed her it was a bit dark and I did notice it "smelled" stronger but last night when I fed her I noticed it was more moist then dry. I got to looking at it and it was moldy. You could see that some of the peices were totally moldy. I took it back to the store and they gave me a new bag with a different lot # and we checked and it was fine. So if your ZP looks more mosit then usual and has a stronger smell be on the lookout.


----------



## 20887

Thanks for posting this! I will be getting a ZP order in a week, so I will be sure to check the bags.


----------



## KayC

They said it could mold if left in a hot car but it has been to cold around here and it was not left in the car.


----------



## elaina

i just opened a new small bag of lamb ziwi. it seems nice and moist. i will have to look at it closer. thanks for posting this


----------



## LovesMyPups

I just got Lamb for the first time from an online supplier. It was moist, and smelled sort of sweet. I bagged it up and stuck it in the freezer since I'm not quite ready for it, but now I'm wondering...

Did you happen to record the lot # on the bag? (fat chance, I know )


----------



## Brodysmom

Wow, never had that happen before! Thanks for posting.


----------



## MChis

Thanks for posting! I have definitely noticed some are more moist or dry than other batches. The lamb I think is usually more moist. Never found mold or a different odor though! I wonder if maybe the bag in question got sat in some water or something & maybe had a hole in it?? Just a thought. But still good to know especially because I plan to pick some up tomorrow!!


----------



## KayC

I did check the bag real good for holes and didn't see Any damage to the bag. The ZP should not be moist. It should be dry like beef jerky. I'm sorry I didn't get the lot number off the bag. I will still use ZP but will just be aware now.


----------



## wild.irish.rose

:hello1:this is gonna sound stupid-what is ziwipeak??ive heard it mentioned b4 on here n i know its something the pups eat n like-lol-but what is it??


----------



## MChis

Yes but beef jerky is somewhat moist.  Some lots I've gotten of ZP are REALLY dry....


----------



## jesuschick

Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition

ZiwiPeak Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## jesuschick

MChis said:


> Yes but beef jerky is somewhat moist.  Some lots I've gotten of ZP are REALLY dry....


You may or may not have seen a post from me about this some time back. All of the bags I had initially were thick, moist pieces and then I got a bag of much drier, thinner pieces. I contacted them to ask before I fed. They indicated a difference in how and where the animal feed. If the animals were leaner it would result in the slightly thinner, drier product.


----------



## 20887

I have also noticed some bags are more moist than others. The Lamb usually has the most moisture, and the pieces are thick. The venison is usually drier and thin.


----------



## MChis

jesuschick said:


> You may or may not have seen a post from me about this some time back. All of the bags I had initially were thick, moist pieces and then I got a bag of much drier, thinner pieces. I contacted them to ask before I fed. They indicated a difference in how and where the animal feed. If the animals were leaner it would result in the slightly thinner, drier product.





missy_r said:


> I have also noticed some bags are more moist than others. The Lamb usually has the most moisture, and the pieces are thick. The venison is usually drier and thin.


No I did not see that post--but it makes perfect sense! I also notice the lamb is more moist which is a reason I tend to get the lamb more often than the venison formulas.


----------



## jesuschick

Venison is all I get. Hope had issues with lamb (not ZP lamb, some freeze dried lamb lung) so I have stayed with just one variety to keep her on level ground. I have noticed this difference even within this one variety.

I did get the ZP lamb treats once and while she seemed to do fine with them, I found them kind of greasy.


----------



## KayC

I have always just fed the venison and have never had it moist before, it has always been very dry. I used to mix it with a bit of water at feeding but Zoey would take mouthfuls to the carpet to eat and it would stain the carpet so I just feed it dry now. But it was the mold I was worried about. Just wanted to Share it with you all.


----------



## KayC

I guess I didnt see the thread.



jesuschick said:


> You may or may not have seen a post from me about this some time back. All of the bags I had initially were thick, moist pieces and then I got a bag of much drier, thinner pieces. I contacted them to ask before I fed. They indicated a difference in how and where the animal feed. If the animals were leaner it would result in the slightly thinner, drier product.


----------



## michele

I would contact Z/P and tell them ,they may send you a few bags as a present ?


----------



## jesuschick

Found my old post:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-diet-nutrition/60569-have-you-ever-noticed-consistency-difference-zp-bag-bag.html

Now mold is a different issue. I will have to check my bags VERY carefully. I buy 4-6 bags at a time. I do keep them in a dry, cool, dark pantry (one in a hallway, not the main one in the kitchen that is used regularly) but that would not matter if they came to me with mold in them.


----------



## MChis

Definitely mold is a different issue!! 

Hey Karen...do you buy the 11lb bags? If not you should look into it...it's MUCH more economical!  The store I buy from doesn't carry them but they special order it for me when I ask them to. You end up getting like almost 2lbs extra for the same price in small bags if I remember correctly. 

But that's interesting the reason behind why the different dryness...good to know!


----------



## jesuschick

I have not gotten the 11 lb. bags but I should now with another mouth to feed! I was always worried about the larger bags going stale but with 3 on it, it would not have time to! 

I think I was always worried that Hope would start having issues on it so I bought just a couple of 2 lb. bags at a time. Now that she has been on it 7 months or so with not one issue, I'd be safe to commit to the big bags.


----------



## *Chloe*

How awful!! i only buy the venison and its always been very dry


----------



## MChis

Yes sounds safe now!  Also...what I did was seperate into gallon sized freezer bags & pop extras in the freezer & pull them out when needed. You're right though...now there is another mouth it would be really helpful. hehe


----------



## Pookypeds

Okay......I've got Calleigh completely on ZP and will start feeding the 2 new puppies ZP too. I have noticed a very strong smell on the 1st bag I got, and it's about 3/4 gone now, but I noticed like a whitish looking coating on it. Is that mold? I also have a brand new bag I just opened and it doesn't smell as strong but it has a faint whitish coating on it too. Is that normal? I can't tell if it's mold or just part of the venison. It kinda looks slightly powdery or like teensy tiny grains of salt. You have me worried now cause I don't want these dogs to get sick from mold, but maybe I'm just over reacting. If it is mold will they exchange it even if it's 3/4 already ate? It doesn't seem moist but not really dry either. For those of you who have found mold on yours, what did it look like? Oh, and mine is just the venison.


----------



## michele

MChis said:


> Yes sounds safe now!  Also...what I did was seperate into gallon sized freezer bags & pop extras in the freezer & pull them out when needed. You're right though...now there is another mouth it would be really helpful. hehe


What a good idea Heather,didn't know you could freeze it.Anybody know how long it lasts once opened ?mine has been opened about 3 weeks now


----------



## MChis

Eek I've never noticed a white powdery substance on any ZP. I don't believe you could take it back if it's almost gone though. I don't think I'd feed the rest myself though if you wanted maybe take a pic & email ZP & see what they say?? But I've never noticed any white coating...only that if you handle it a lot (like if you're working on training & handle many pieces) you get a oily texture stuck to your fingers but it's more a brown color like the ZP itself. 

And I've had a bag for a month out & it's been ok. I think the only thing that will happen is it will dry out a bit & maybe become "stale". In the freezer you can leave it there for however long you need. I've never needed it there for more than a month though because we went through our 11lb bag fairly quickly with so many dogs. LOL


----------



## KayC

Shelly, I dont think I would feed it. I would take it back and exchange it. I didnt have a problem as they could see the mold. We opened the new bag in the store to check it and it was fine.This is the only time I have seen any white substance on the ZP it wasnt on all of it just mixed in some of the mold was "fuzzy" like mold spurs. Seemed as the moldy pieces stuck together. I go through 1 2lb bag a month and have never had a problem until this one and I have been feeding it for a year now. Just the venision. Zoey is not herself tonight, wont leave my side so now I am worried as I did feed it to her for 2 nights.


----------



## woodard2009

Great info to know. Never thought this could happen to ZP. I'll have to check my ZP.


----------

